# "Sugar Daddy" - A Dark Thriller



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Elmwood Drive is a placid enclave of suburban luxury with an odd demographic trait: All of the residents are wealthy single mothers whose only work seems to be caring for their many children and enjoying their idyllic lives. However, things are never as they seem.

A crew of misguided opportunists have developed a plan to relieve Elmwood's ladies of their valuables. They will soon learn that to steal from these women is to steal from the father of their offspring, and thus leaving the neighborhood alive is no longer an option.

"Sugar Daddy" is an 11,000 word novelette

Sugar Daddy - A Dark Thriller


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jeff, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, pidgeon92, it is a pleasure to be here.

All the best

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

"Sugar Daddy" was just given a generous 5 star review at Red Adept Reviews! 

http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=4747#more-4747


----------



## Chris L (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm new to this forum and I'm checking out all the dark crime, because that's my thing. I must say I like the sound of this one. Chris L.


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, Chris.  Hope you like it  

Jeff


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff Menapace said:


> "Sugar Daddy" was just given a generous 5 star review at Red Adept Reviews!
> 
> http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=4747#more-4747


It was well-earned.


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

"Sugar Daddy" just passed 200 copies sold in just over 3 weeks


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

So what's your secret, then, Jeff? I write dark thrillers too and could use some insider knowledge! 

debbie


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Debbie

Secret? Geez...I'm still looking for secrets. 

To be honest, I had no intentions of ever putting _any_ of my stories up on the Kindle. I have always preferred writing novels, and since I have one coming out later this year, my agent suggested throwing a few of my shorts up on Kindle to establish some notoriety. All of the stories I have available now were written a couple of years ago, published in various print or e-zines. So I re-read them (some had aged horribly in my opinion, but we are always out worst critics, yeah? ), revised them, and re-published them.

I didn't really market for the first couple of weeks except to tell friends and such, but I was lucky that my stories caught on as quickly as they did.

The things that I feel may have helped the most? Well, assuming your writing is sound, I would say a great cover and a very enticing description of your work are the two most important. Think about it: When you go into a book store, which two things are most likely to grab _your_ attention? I designed some of my own covers by hours of searching online, and Photoshop. There are many online sites that have free photos and artwork that you can either download for free, or pay a small fee to use without worrying about copyright issues from the original artist. Once you download/purchase these images, you are then free to alter them (with Photoshop etc.) anyway you like to make your own cover.

As for enticing descriptions, that's a tough one. You kind of have to think like a creative writer AND an advertiser (two VERY different types of writing in my opinion). I would grab a hold of as many successful paperbacks as you can and read the inside flaps or back covers to get your juices flowing.

Once all that is taken care of, I would simply say get the word out on as many online venues as you can. Facebook, Twitter, special interest forums you may belong to etc. Do you have an author page on Amazon? If not I would create one.

What else? I don't know to be honest. I'm not even sure my advice is the greatest; it's just my opinion. I'm learning all this e-publishing stuff as I go myself.
Just keep writing, reading, and never quit.

Good luck, Debbie!


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks, Jeff. Useful info. Done most of that - but I hate self-promotion!

deb


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

I know--sometimes it's no fun, but with self-publishing, an unfortunate necessity.  

Good luck!


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

"Sugar Daddy', still selling very well, and still only $0.99


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

I love you all.  "Sugar Daddy" is selling well.  Thank you!  And if you haven't checked it out...HE just might visit you


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff Menapace said:


> I love you all. "Sugar Daddy" is selling well. Thank you! And if you haven't checked it out...HE just might visit you


Whew!


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Sold a few of "Sugar Daddy" in Germany.  Go figure


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Was at a party Saturday night, and a married couple approached me and told me they had both read "Sugar Daddy" and enjoyed it immensely. Of course the next questions was: _How did you come up with the idea?_

While many parts of the story were filled-in with a bunch of _"what ifs?" _ on my part, many of the visuals in the story were based on a dream I had.

And I told them this. And they both returned thin, uncomfortable smiles before slinking away towards the other end of the room.

Oh well


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Jeff, I bought your book after reading Michelle's 5 star rating on Red Adept.  I have it in my "Read Next" collection on my Kindle.


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Patricia!  I hope you enjoy it


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff Menapace said:


> Thanks Patricia! I hope you enjoy it


Yeah, I hope she enjoys it too or there goes my street cred.


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Never fear; I will continually sing your praise 

I had someone comment on "Sugar Daddy" on another forum, claiming it was well-written, contained a surprise ending, and was a good story...if not for some of the graphic scenes and adult language. I wonder what type of story she thought she was about to read? _Twilight_ perhaps?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff Menapace said:


> Never fear; I will continually sing your praise
> 
> I had someone comment on "Sugar Daddy" on another forum, claiming it was well-written, contained a surprise ending, and was a good story...if not for some of the graphic scenes and adult language. I wonder what type of story she thought she was about to read? _Twilight_ perhaps?


Right, why would she think a book with "A Dark Thriller" in the title would be edgy?

I hate when a description doesn't capture the actual tone, but I think you're pretty safe on this one -- and I imagine her comments will still sell copies. "Graphic? Language? I'm in!"


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Hahaha--that's a great point.  Perhaps her modest review will turn into an endorsement to those who love "graphic scenes" and "adult language"


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> Yeah, I hope she enjoys it too or there goes my street cred.


Actually, Michelle, I pay a lot of attention to the reviews on Red Adept. I even have a collection on my Kindle that's titled "Recommended Indies" and several of those are based on your recommendations. I love the Red Adept reviews, I've found lots of good books that otherwise I never would have even tried.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Actually, Michelle, I pay a lot of attention to the reviews on Red Adept. I even have a collection on my Kindle that's titled "Recommended Indies" and several of those are based on your recommendations. I love the Red Adept reviews, I've found lots of good books that otherwise I never would have even tried.


Thank you -- maybe Ms. Adept will let us up out of the dungeon now.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Thank you -- maybe Ms. Adept will let us up out of the dungeon now.


Well, not permanently, but I may allow you a short walk in the fenced yard.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Well, not permanently, but I may allow you a short walk in the fenced yard.


That's more than I dared to hope for, even in my wildest dreams.

And I'm learning to love hardtack...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Well, not permanently, but I may allow you a short walk in the fenced yard.


Can you at least let me off the chain? The collar chafes and I keep wrapping myself around the pole. Sometimes I can't reach the water bowl. The barbed wire is more than enough.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> That's more than I dared to hope for, even in my wildest dreams.
> 
> And I'm learning to love hardtack...


Thanks for letting me know. I will have to cut down on your ration of hardtack.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Can you at least let me off the chain? The collar chafes and I keep wrapping myself around the pole. Sometimes I can't reach the water bowl. The barbed wire is more than enough.


How about I give you an extra foot of chain and a turtleneck? Oh, heck, I'm feeling generous. I'll even move the water bowl a little closer.

See? I can be nice!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think her next line is "Let them eat cake."


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

As long as it's not: "It puts the lotion in the basket..."


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Sounds great!  I gotta read it!


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Please do


----------



## GBard (Mar 21, 2011)

Fish and biscuits sounded pretty good, I bought a copy. I'll leave a review in a day or so.


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Gbard.  If you're an animal lover, you should enjoy it


----------



## carolco (Apr 15, 2011)

I like the title. Sounds creepy


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Sales were great this month.  Thank you everyone.  There is much more to come!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Jeff, I read your book, and Michelle was right, it was very good, I enjoyed it.

So Michelle, you can relax, your cred is still good.  Saw your short bio on Red Adept too, it's nice to get to know you guys.

Jeff, is that you in your Avatar?  If so, as Rosie used to say, you sure are a cutie pa-tootie!  (I can say that because I'm old enough to be your grandma )


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL--yes, Patricia, that's me. Thanks for the compliments, but judging by _your_ photo, I would say that at 37, I'm not old enough to be your grandson yet! 

Thanks again!

Jeff


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> If so, as Rosie used to say, you sure are a cutie pa-tootie!


(I know, right? )


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Is there a 'blushing' emoticon I can use?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Naw, Jeff.  You're young and cute, just go with it


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL, okay


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Sales started off quite well for June. Thanks to all that helped 

A question to those who haven't read it yet: What would _you_ be willing to do for a life of endless luxury? You may need a morality check before answering the question


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff Menapace said:


>


You have a way with words.


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha - ironic, no?


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

I was just informed 'The Today Show' recently did a segment on sugar daddies.  Anyone know of a way of tying in my story with a Google search on the topic? 

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff Menapace said:


> I was just informed 'The Today Show' recently did a segment on sugar daddies. Anyone know of a way of tying in my story with a Google search on the topic?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jeff


New Game Show: Who Wants To See What Meredith Vieira is Hiding In Her Basement?


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Hahahahaha...brilliant. She's retired now right? If so, she _would_ have a lot of time on her hands...


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, I finally got my first scathing review on Amazon for "Sugar Daddy."  Ouch.  Don't know what's worse, the content of what she wrote, or the fact that it was from someone who spells ridiculous as 'rediculous'...twice


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Apparently I'm related to you.  

However, standard comments apply -- she has the right to her opinion, even if she doesn't know how to spell ridiculous. I like you well enough, but if you turn out to be one of those people who fixate on the one bad review, instead of the fact that your other reviews are divided between 5 stars (9 of them) and 4 stars (3 of them) then I just don't know what to say, except...

You'll be so uninvited to the family reunion.


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL - thanks, Michelle (or should I say, sis?  )  

Have no fear, I am not bothered by poor reviews; it is a subjective business after all.  Am I still invited to the reunion?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff Menapace said:


> Am I still invited to the reunion?


The questions is, am _I_invited? Mom and dad always liked you best.


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll sit down and have a nice cup of tea and chat with them.  If no dice you can come as my 'plus one'


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

I am *very* honored to say that my novelette, "Sugar Daddy", was one of the four recipients to receive the _2011 Red Adept Reviews Indie Horror Award_ 

Check it out, if you dare 

All the best

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

For those that haven't done so, please give my top-selling, and award-winning story "Sugar Daddy" a shot.

Oh, and there is a chance we may not be seeing the last of Adam Kale (aka Alex) and his...'Friend'  

All the best

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Well that 'chance' is now at 7,000 words and not even close to done. A follow-up to "Sugar Daddy" is looking more and more likely.

Still first-draft stuff (i.e. cringeworthy at times), but so far it is coming along better than I expected. I have an idea as to how it will play out, but quite often that changes somwhere down the road as I'm sure it does for many.

I _will_ say that while I am trying to stick to the same mood that people claimed to enjoy in the original, this one has quite a few more tongue-in-cheek moments.

Hopefully the result will be something similar yet different.

Jeff

p.s. oh yeah, buy the original


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Was away for two weeks, but now back, and the follow-up to "Sugar Daddy" is now at 12,000 words.  

Is it necessary to read the first before?  I guess not...but it would definitely help seeing as how it picks up immediately after the first one ends.  So grab the original just to be safe  

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

The follow-up to "Sugar Daddy", "Sugar Daddy: Family Matters", should be available on the Kindle by the end of this week  

Keep an eye out!  

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

The follow-up to "Sugar Daddy" is finally available!

Check out "Sugar Daddy: Family Matters"

Thanks

Jeff



p.s. and (of course) don't forget to grab a copy of the original "Sugar Daddy"! "Sugar Daddy: Family Matters" picks up right where the original left off


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

With the sequel well into circulation now, be sure to go back and visit the original award-winning tale "Sugar Daddy."  Good for a decent scare or two  

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

1. SUGAR DADDY:

Like a genie - he may be a little old, but if a girl rubs his lamp, he'll grant her wishes.

_She uses her sugar daddy for his money, but he sure gets some service in return! _

--http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=sugar%20daddy

But what service are these women giving him in return...? *hint* It's not just sex!


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Ladies, let "Sugar Daddy" take care of you this Christmas. Just give birth to his many hungry children, then provide them with a tasty human offering and you'll be set for life


----------

